# Wood vs ole hickory



## bigboysmokehous (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi fellow smokers. I am in the process of building a food trailer and trying to decide what smoker to use. Being used to stick burners only and any restaurant I have gone to that have ole hickory or southern prides never seem to have a real smoker flavor. 

Has anyone had any experience with the gas smokers in a restaurant or do you use a stick burner only?


----------



## smelt240 (Aug 5, 2016)

My commercial trailer has a big Backwoods charcoal and a 500 gal reverse flow stickburner.    I can get so much smoke flavor it'll kill ya..haha........   I don't like gas smoking.   Too generic tasting for me, but all the restaurants around here, (besides one great one in Portland ME) use gas. Too bad, it just doesn't taste right.  All the small trailer guys are running wood fires, and have great food, but not the greatest locations.


----------

